# At Lowes today



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I managed to get a pic before the fella took off with it. He had parked right next to me and had walked out behind me, tried to talk to him a bit but he seemed in a hurry. Truck was restored original and this is how i like them :thumbsup:. It is a 1950, i told him my father had a 1954 just like it that we had started to restore but never finished. I used to drive my fathers truck to school and as slow as it was it was still a pleasure to drive. Both my fathers and this truck had the 235 six cylinder, 4spd with granny low and 7.50X17 bias tires. Gotta love old Iron!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ooo she's a beut:thumbup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My grandfather had a '52 GMC, just like that one....4 stake pocket bed, like 9 feet long, a true 1 ton truck. Really high gearing...maybe 50 mph if you wound it up. 

I miss that old truck....sold for $300 at his estate sale in 1985. If I ever see it again, I will try to get it back.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice truck but the guy ain't too smart. Why would anyone with any vehicle of value park in a parking space so close to a store? What are they nuts? With the way shopping carts roll around, or shall I say pushed around with carelessness, and the way old people (and young) with their shid box Dodges throw open their doors.......well.........

Park in the back. Do not take 2 spaces near the front or jealous people will walk by with key in hand. Enjoy a door ding vehicle forever. Parking lots are more dangerous places to drive then highways. There are no rules in parking lots. The stop signs and lines in the lots are non DOT approved meaning you can not get a ticket for running them or lets say, completely ignoring them. 

Shame on that guy.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

joasis said:


> My grandfather had a '52 GMC, just like that one....4 stake pocket bed, like 9 feet long, a true 1 ton truck. Really high gearing...maybe 50 mph if you wound it up.
> 
> I miss that old truck....sold for $300 at his estate sale in 1985. If I ever see it again, I will try to get it back.


Same as my fathers, bed was 9' 2" long, 5 window cab, i saw 55mph once going down hill and the ole girl was screaming for mercy. The truck had huge spring packs in the rear, the helpers had more springs than most half ton trucks have at all these days. My ole man sold his in 1995 for $500, i just did not have the money at the time. Truck ran awesome and never broke down the ten yrs he owned/drove it.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Thing is, that truck is old iron. It's impervious to the door dings of today.:whistling


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Thing is, that truck is old iron. It's impervious to the door dings of today.:whistling


Ah well ya got a point there. My dad always used to say those cars bounced off brick wall without getting a dent. They were real steal !!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

1/4" thick bumpers, 10ga steel for the bodies. Tough as nails.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> 1/4" thick bumpers, 10ga steel for the bodies. Tough as nails.


 Safe bet that the paint on that truck is thicker than todays body panels, assuming they are steel.:laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

my step dad used to have a old 63 dodge 3/4 ton and he said he actually hit a telephone pole and it broke and did bare minimum damage to the truck it self. trucks arent made like they used to be


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, we can't have a truck last 50 year now, can we....


----------



## Big-Bro (Jun 16, 2009)

I to love the old chevy's and GMC's! I heard the reason you still see more old chevrolet's around than old GMC's is the fact that 1. GMC truck line is older than Chevrolet. And 2. They sold so many GMC's to Farmers and other like people, that they actually wore/worked them to their death! Did not know if you all knew that/just wanted to share some info. Can you tell I'm a big GMC fan?


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Damn, A positive story that has the name Lowe's in it:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i don't mind how they build trucks these days. you want a truck to crumple if you hit a pole so that the 60-0 time is as long as possible. if it's solid iron then you go through the windshield. crumple zones are a good thing. lighter cars are also a good thing since oil isn't infinite. not sure about you guys, but i also like a/c, being able to go more than 50mph, airbags, stability control, shorter braking distances, modern stereos and more.
that said, i still have a soft spot for my first car (sitting in the driveway) a '67 bug.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a '71 GMC Custom Camper 3/4 ton. Beautiful condition. I hit a deer doing 60 and the deer went 60 mph the other way. 

I broke a headlight. No other damage. Deer was deader 'n' a doornail on impact.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> i don't mind how they build trucks these days. you want a truck to crumple if you hit a pole so that the 60-0 time is as long as possible. if it's solid iron then you go through the windshield. crumple zones are a good thing. lighter cars are also a good thing since oil isn't infinite. not sure about you guys, but i also like a/c, being able to go more than 50mph, airbags, stability control, shorter braking distances, modern stereos and more.
> that said, i still have a soft spot for my first car (sitting in the driveway) a '67 bug.



I agree, however, I don't like the fact that if I bump a car doing 5 mph, the car needs thousands worth of repairs.

Check this out for everyone who thinks that older cars are safer in a high speed collision


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I've posted a link to the maker of these trucks before, but this is a bit more in depth.

If they ever build a 4x4 with a cummins 12v I'm sooo in:thumbsup:




http://www.classictrucks.com/features/0612cl_southern_408/index.html


www.southernmotorcompany.com


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Someday I'll put my old work truck on the road.:thumbup:

A '54 Chevy 1-1/2 ton 235 six 4-speed and 2-speed rear








With this style bed 








...and this style lift gate










*What do ya think?*


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Someday I'll put my old work truck on the road.:thumbup:
> 
> A '54 Chevy 1-1/2 ton 235 six 4-speed and 2-speed rear
> View attachment 40032
> ...



....pulling this style trailer


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Well, we can't have a truck last 50 year now, can we....


I'd be happy to have one last 50K miles, let alone 50 years.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*....for the golfing enthusiasts*














































https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f84af4e75d&view=att&th=12d03da6453b53d4&attid=0.18&disp=emb&zw


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

mehtwo said:


> Someday I'll put my old work truck on the road.:thumbup:
> 
> A '54 Chevy 1-1/2 ton 235 six 4-speed and 2-speed rear
> View attachment 40032
> ...



Definitely a 54 and in good shape too. There are after market companies out there who make the sheetmetal and glass so corner cab windows can be installed. There is a truck very similar to that in the next Town over. I believe it has been put away for the winter but it is a 1955 dually flatbed that is red in color. I will have to see if i can get pics of it. He drives it in the summer for his pottery business. He does not have any pics of it on his site http://www.redtruckpottery.com/rthome.html


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

A. Spruce said:


> I'd be happy to have one last 50K miles, let alone 50 years.


It's all about the maintenance and care.:thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> Definitely a 54 and in good shape too. There are after market companies out there who make the sheetmetal and glass so corner cab windows can be installed. There is a truck very similar to that in the next Town over. I believe it has been put away for the winter but it is a 1955 dually flatbed that is red in color. I will have to see if i can get pics of it. He drives it in the summer for his pottery business. He does not have any pics of it on his site http://www.redtruckpottery.com/rthome.html


Contrary to popular belief, I'm not a big fan of the 5-window cab. I even had an opportunity to buy a 1952-1953 GMC 2-ton with some before I bought my '54. I do have several sources for parts as well(new and used), which is why I think this truck will be practical for everyday use. I also live in a community where the 50 mph top speed wont be a big issue.:thumbup:


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

I like these old trucks so much, I have a 47 Gmc ton and a 50 Chev 1/2 ton sitting next to my 31 model A coupe, all tucked in waiting for alot of TLC! You wouldn't have to worry about hitting deer with that 47!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

that truck is awesome, my favorite cars and trucks are from the late 40's through 50's . dream car 49 merc chopped and channelled


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> I agree, however, I don't like the fact that if I bump a car doing 5 mph, the car needs thousands worth of repairs.
> 
> Check this out for everyone who thinks that older cars are safer in a high speed collision


I’d love to see that crash test redone with my old green 1964 Chrysler Imperial 4-door. The wheel covers alone must have weighed like 4 or 5 lbs. each. 
I believe the Imperials were banned from Demo Derbies because they were too devastating when plowed into another vehicle at speed. Damn, I wish I had that car today.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen that video before, hard to believe the damage that was done to that classic. Today you can dent the fender or the door of a new car by merely pushing the panel with your thumb, those classics you could bounce a sledge hammer off the door with no damage yet the newer car is actually safer to drive.


----------

